# Smitty demonstrates why He owns me.



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Since I'm not left with many words to say, I'll let the pictures do the talking.



























Initial release Cohiba Sublime limitada!
Carmen Rodriguez custom rolled robusto (shaggy foot)!
03 trini doble robusto!
RYJ short churchill!
87 DAVIDOFF NO.1 !!!!!!!!!!!!
Le festival del habano!!!
Taboada super Rodolfo!
RA gigante!
97 boli pc!
Cohiba Reserva!

Joe is nuts. Thanks so much man.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Holy shyte! Nice one VS! That's what I call layin' the smack down.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Incredible hit Joe.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice hit VS.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow !

That is the mother load of all hits. Nice line up. Now its time to relax and enjoy them.

Nice one Smitty, way over the top.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

It can be nice to be owned sometimes!

Nice shot there Joe - I think I would award that effort a 10/10


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Call the guys in the white coats....Smittys gone off the deep end


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

SDmate said:


> Call the guys in the white coats....Smittys gone off the deep end


Indeed, it does appear so! WTG Joe!!!

Enjoy 'em! :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll admit it. I'm jealous.

Another awesome hit by Joe.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

It seems young padawans suck, too!


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW those are some serious smokes.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

You should have marked this NSFW 'cause now I need to go change pants! :r

That's a massive hit! WTG Joe!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

pnoon said:


> It seems young padawans suck, too!


It would appear that is the case wouldnt it lol


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn! He smacked you around and called you suzy!

KASR


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Holy crap..I'm willing to be somebody's HO for them smokes. :r very nice. enjoy bro. :dr :w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Man makes you wish you were back in Hs again. 

Read his sig line carefully and don't drop the soap. :r 

Smitty is the most generous gorilla amongst many very generous gorillas. You could trade that bomb in on a nice used car.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow!!! Can I get an Amen?!? :dr


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Speachless.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

insane ass hit, one of the best ones I have ever seen here IMO. Enjoy those man


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

WTG Smitty!! Someone needs to stop the madness Joe is spreading. Enjoy Blake!

CBF:w


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

wow, what an amazing hit

great job joe

You are indeed right smitty does own you


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

That is one sweet bomb, those sublimes are just plain awesome looking.

One question: what is a trinidad double robusto? Are these the robusto extras and if so, I thought these weren't made until 2004. Just wondering, maybe they had some produced in 2003.

Nice looking bomb none the less. Great hit, enjoy those smokes.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey Blake, How is everything going for you? I would like to know how that giant torp smokes. Looks great.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats more better than a sheep and a pair of golosh.........I should prolly keep that to myself. Great job on the "receiving" end Blake. Nice job on the......damn, did it again. Awesome bomb.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

man and I thought we smacked joe down for good when we did that group bomb on him :mn ... guess hes trying to regain the mad bomber title here in CS .. way to go joe and I hope all those smokes that techno got go up in fire ( 1 by 1 that is)


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Mindblowing.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Blake, how could you let yourself get owned like that? You should be ashamed!!

J/K....for packages like that, anyone could at least be rented...long lease.  

Joe, you continue to amaze...great hit Sir!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Woof! :bx


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

gabebdog1 said:


> man and I thought we smacked joe down for good when we did that group bomb on him


Never! It just took me a little while to recover from it 

Blake needed a good beatdown. Punk knows how to talk some smack :bx


----------

